# Mac Pro 5.1 Mise à niveau W8.1 > W10



## Baddro69 (25 Février 2019)

Salut à tous, 

j’ai dernièrement installé Windows 8.1 sur un HDD dédié à ce dernier accompagné des drivers BootCamp par la suite j’ai récupérer les drivers Nvidia pour ma GTX 980, j’ai envisagé une mise à niveau vers Windows 10 mais je rencontre un soucis 
doit-je poursuivre l’installation sans prêter attention au message d’avertissement ?


----------



## Baddro69 (25 Février 2019)

Je précise que la carte d’origine GT 120 cohabite avec la GTX 980, je précise sait-on jamais.


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2019)

Baddro69 a dit:


> Je précise que la carte d’origine GT 120 cohabite avec la GTX 980, je précise sait-on jamais.


Ça ne va pas empêcher de continuer l'installation, mais au démarrage tu as vas avoir une taille d'écran qui sera à son minimum _(gros caractères)_ sans pouvoir faire de changements dans le Panneau de configuration. Tu devrais comme conseiller dans le message voir sur le site fabricant. J'ai trouvé ceci... https://www.nvidia.fr/Download/index.aspx?lang=fr ...et plus précisément...




...et donc le lien... https://www.nvidia.fr/Download/driverResults.aspx/143336/fr ...mais attention, ce n'est pas une garantie, c'est une information, car je ne possède pas de Mac Pro pour avoir tester avant !


----------



## Baddro69 (27 Février 2019)

J’ai essayé différentes méthodes afin d’installer Windows 10 avec la GT120 d’origine seul et avec les deux cartes GT120/GTX980 et sans succès curieusement je n’ai pas rencontré autant de difficulté pour installer Windows 8.1 Pro, le problème en ayant retiré la GTX je n’ai depuis plus la possibilité de basculer entre les deux GPU depuis MacOS... Dans Nvidia Web Drivers pourtant les deux GPU sont correctement identifiés aux niveaux des slots mais quand je redémarre que ce soit en Default Graphic Driver ou Nvidia Web Driver j’atterris toujours sur la GT120 une commande a réalisé depuis le terminal afin de rétablir la fonction qui a malheureusement disparus depuis ?


----------



## Baddro69 (1 Mars 2019)

.


----------

